# Godin LG Lightburst Long & Mcquade 50th Anniversary Edition



## Korsko (Dec 15, 2007)

That's alot to chew. I like this guitar, but what's the deal with it? Looks different than the other LG's, but... I dunno? I've been playing this for about 2 years, and it works great for me. Anyone else have one, or a pic? I wanna compare to see if others have it as well.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm sure it's a great guitar. Frankly I haven't tried a Godin I disliked.

Sorry to sidetrack the thread, but when I read the title (being firmly in geezerland) I at first thought it was about Gordon Lightfoot, LOL.

(note to self; get eyes checked again)


----------



## Korsko (Dec 15, 2007)

Haha, nice. It works pretty nice, I enjoy it, although I tried lowering the strings on my own... and well. A little buzzing going on in... every string.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Korsko said:


> Haha, nice. It works pretty nice, I enjoy it, although I tried lowering the strings on my own... and well. A little buzzing going on in... every string.


What type of bridge does it have?


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

I gots one. It's different from the regular Godin LGs because it (supposedly) has a maple cap, has a poly finish (I gather that other LGs have different finishes) and has Seymour Duncan pickups (Custom Jazz in neck and Custom Custom in bridge; other LGs have Duncan-designed pickups). 

I don't have any buzzing in mine though. It plays great. It has a recessed tuneomatic bridge... string through so no tailpiece. 

It's really gorgeous - I would actually have preferred a plain top with no quilt. And I really shouldn't have dropped my bass on it (the chip in the finish was repaired but you can see it *sniff*)


----------



## MarkO (Nov 20, 2007)

^^^ Wow you should've left the chip... it made your Godin into a relic guitar.... And how come pple always drop things on Godins... the same thing happened to me hahaha


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

I love the tone of this guitar, but the sustain isn't up to snuff. Can't seem to get it to sing.

CT.


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

It wasn't intentional! I usually put my Godin on a stand or in a hardshell case. This one time, I'd played it and my friend came over without informing me in advance so I just lay it on the case since I had a bass on my stand. My other bass was propped up against the side of my bass cab and it doesn't usually fall but this time, it slid over right onto my guitar. I didn't even realize the guitar had been dented - I checked my bass immediately after it fell and it wasn't hurt (thankfully, it was the SX with the thick poly finish and not my Fender) but I didn't know it had fallen on my guitar until the next day.


----------



## Korsko (Dec 15, 2007)

So it looks different than the other one, this is mine, just snapped a quick pic. Mahogany neck, by the way.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

CocoTone said:


> I love the tone of this guitar, but the sustain isn't up to snuff. Can't seem to get it to sing.
> 
> CT.


Hey I've got an older version of this one, exact same colour etc. Mine's a 99 and has the Jazz and Custom buckers in it. It sustains really well. It's one of the last guitars I'd get rid of.


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

Here's my Godin:










I like yours, Korsko... the quilt seems a little more subdued, which I'd prefer. Or maybe it's just my camera.


----------



## Korsko (Dec 15, 2007)

Nice! Thanks for posting the pic! That's exactly what I wanted. So you like the guitar? Btw, if you don't mind me asking, how much did you pay for that?


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

Yes I like it... even though I don't like quilt/flame tops in general and kind of wish for a plainer top. Meh - that's just asthetics. Umm... whatever the asking price at L&M was... i think like $585 + tax, maybe?


----------



## Korsko (Dec 15, 2007)

Yah, well, I paid about the same. There's a few things about it, but generally it's a good guitar I think.


----------

